# Motorola Cable Signal booster



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Anyone have any first-hand experience with this device - does it work and is it worth it?
Thanks,
E


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

I've used several of their BDA series drop amplifiers (Signal Boosters). I prefer them to most of the other manufacturers, although there are others that perform about as well. I think they are well worth the price when needed, but they are not a "fix-all" solution to every signal problem that might crop up in a typical cable installation (salesmen sometimes exagerate their benefits  ).


----------

